# Vectra VXR (now a ST220 - with pics)



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I know what you are thinking having read the subject of this thread, but bear with me on this.

I recently sold my 730i and am looking for a family size car (hatchback) for roughly £7k. Now, having looked around I stumbled across the Vextra VXR 280bhp - impressive spec and performance for the right money (not to sure about build quality but hey-ho).

Anyhow, decided to join the VXR forum and find out what happening on this scene - what a load of rubbish! lots of people on there, but minimal replies, people not very helpful. It just reminds me how good this forum is and how helpful people are.

If you ever move to another forum you will realise how good this forum is - thanks everyone!

.. still undecided on the VXR - but need something :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Had my VXR Corsa for almost 6 years & never missed a beat & she's blasted every where, dealer excellent as well.
VXR forum, I must agree compared to TTF. pretty poor, layout/design is poor as well.
Probably spend 3 mins there, but hours on TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Had my VXR Corsa for almost 6 years & never missed a beat & she's blasted every where, dealer excellent as well.
> VXR forum, I must agree compared to TTF. pretty poor, layout/design is poor as well.
> Probably spend 3 mins there, but hours on TTF.
> Hoggy.


cheers Hoggy - good to know its not just me then 

Find it strange that there are no Indy Specialist for the VXR - have been told to try main dealer....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I drove a Vectra VXR once for the weekend when it came in part ex. Found it very dissapointing , it feels like it has nowhere near 280BHP and feels strangled and hesitant. Buy a Mondeo ST220 , Passat R36 , Audi S4 etc etc before the Vectra in my view.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

neilc said:


> I drove a Vectra VXR once for the weekend when it came in part ex. Found it very dissapointing , it feels like it has nowhere near 280BHP and feels strangled and hesitant. Buy a Mondeo ST220 , Passat R36 , Audi S4 etc etc before the Vectra in my view.


Hey Neil, funny you should say that, I am hoping to see a St220 tomorrow (assuming we have no more snow) - hope it will not disappoint


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

had a vectra - piece of rubbish
joined the vectra forum - bunch of clowns

this forum is sensational and dont you forget it. ps i know its a bit a harsh but thats the way the replied to me on there etc .


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

jays_225 said:


> had a vectra - piece of rubbish
> joined the vectra forum - bunch of clowns
> 
> this forum is sensational and dont you forget it. ps i know its a bit a harsh but thats the way the replied to me on there etc .


yeah, only been on a couple of days and it does seem, well...rather different to this forum - lol.

@Neil C - I am off to see a St220 tomorrow


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Had my VXR Corsa for almost 6 years & never missed a beat & she's blasted every where, dealer excellent as well.
> ...


Hi there are a few Indy specialists Courtenay, Regal, MPG, and others all do work o these cars.

I Cant say about the vectra from reports in mags fairly quick and when mapped a definite improvement and you can get an estate version if you hunt around but meets and local area groups l have found to be helpful.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

V6graeme said:


> Hi there are a few Indy specialists Courtenay, Regal, MPG, and others all do work o these cars.
> 
> I Cant say about the vectra from reports in mags fairly quick and when mapped a definite improvement and you can get an estate version if you hunt around but meets and local area groups l have found to be helpful.


thanks Graeme, off to see a ST220 today, so hopefully this will be the one


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

St220 are nice even better with the heated screen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

just purchased the following - very pleased:

- St220
- 2004
- 32,000 miles
- FSH
- immaculate inside and out
- tax until june
- (with heated screen  )
- black leather
- sunroof
- etc etc

all for £4k - very pleased. Just drove back 80miles, so far so good


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one, better than the VXR in my view


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Nice one, better than the VXR in my view


Hey Dave, yes i think so. only time will tell


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> just purchased the following - very pleased:
> 
> - St220
> - 2004
> ...


Well done , I had one as a company car a while ago and loved it , sounds great , goes well and handles too. That's why I felt confident recommending one. Enjoy


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

neilc said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > just purchased the following - very pleased:
> ...


Cheers Neil, always nice to get a recommendation from experience. Now waiting for the snow to go so I can take for a good drive


----------



## Randomgary (Jan 13, 2013)

Good choice, a few of the vectras are starting to suffer from timing chain issues resulting in very expensive repairs. I wouldn't buy one myself.

Long time no see hoggy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gary, Yes just come off the VXR forum giving info about my VXR space saver. 
Sorry to use your thread to reply LordG71.
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gary, Yes just come off the VXR forum giving info about my VXR space saver.
> Sorry to use your thread to reply LordG71.
> Hoggy.


no worries Hoggy - i think this thread is done now  I am off to see ow good the ST Forum's are :?

thanks for everyones help!

Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

just to close off the thread - here is my new daily driver:


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks very good for the money


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

V6graeme said:


> Looks very good for the money


thats what I figured Graeme - and the low mileage is a huge bonus!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> just to close off the thread - here is my new daily driver:


Machine Silver , the same as my old demo


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent buy there mate
Report back on performance / mpg


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

ttjay said:


> Excellent buy there mate
> Report back on performance / mpg


will do fella 

Currently looking at remap an exhaust options (really want to hear that V6 burble  )


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

For what it is worth I have the same car in the same colour as my daily runner, but it's the Diesel TDCI version, 56 plate. Bought it when it was 9 months / 10k miles old and it now has nearly 90k miles on the clock. It's been a great car and I haven't had any major issues with it. The steering and handling are really good. I still think the clean styling looks great inside and out. To me the dash layout is perfect, far less fussy than the MK5 which looks a bit of a mess inside.

There are two clubs on the net - the MOC and the ST Drivers club. Both are friendly I've found the ST one to be the best for technicial isues. Good luck with the car!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

PaulS said:


> For what it is worth I have the same car in the same colour as my daily runner, but it's the Diesel TDCI version, 56 plate. Bought it when it was 9 months / 10k miles old and it now has nearly 90k miles on the clock. It's been a great car and I haven't had any major issues with it. The steering and handling are really good. I still think the clean styling looks great inside and out. To me the dash layout is perfect, far less fussy than the MK5 which looks a bit of a mess inside.
> 
> There are two clubs on the net - the MOC and the ST Drivers club. Both are friendly I've found the ST one to be the best for technicial isues. Good luck with the car!


Lad at work had the st tdci and he was featured in which magazine years ago because the car and the dealer were both a steaming pile of poo. I think injectors were a common problem so doing that many miles and having no issues I think you have done very well.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> For what it is worth I have the same car in the same colour as my daily runner, but it's the Diesel TDCI version, 56 plate. Bought it when it was 9 months / 10k miles old and it now has nearly 90k miles on the clock. It's been a great car and I haven't had any major issues with it. The steering and handling are really good. I still think the clean styling looks great inside and out. To me the dash layout is perfect, far less fussy than the MK5 which looks a bit of a mess inside.
> 
> There are two clubs on the net - the MOC and the ST Drivers club. Both are friendly I've found the ST one to be the best for technicial isues. Good luck with the car!


Cheers Paul - already signed up to the Mondeo ST Owners - seems ok, but a lot less people than on here. will heck out the other


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TT-TOM said:


> Lad at work had the st tdci and he was featured in which magazine years ago because the car and the dealer were both a steaming pile of poo. I think injectors were a common problem so doing that many miles and having no issues I think you have done very well.


Injectors do come up a lot on the forums but I think the picture is distorted because only people who have problems post. Those that don't have any problems don't post about the lack of them. IMO most of these problems aren't actually injector problems, but something else that has been misdiagnosed by the dealer as an injector problem. These TDCI's are very sensitive to fuel filter blockage and the slightest drop in fuel rail pressure. A filter that is blocking up will generate multitude of error codes in the ecu which often look completely unrelated to a fuel filter problem. I don't think the dealers do any real world diagnostics any more they just rely on what the plug in computer says and say you new injectors sir that will be £1000. Mines had a few wobbly periods, usually when its very cold. I could have gone running off to the dealer asking for them to diagnose the fault but every time I've fixed it by fitting a new filter. The only thing I've had to replace is the EGR valve and crankshaft idler pulley. A friend has a 2.2 Ghia with the same engine and he's on 150k miles without any issues.

So LordG what spec does your 25 mpg st petrol have? My 45 mpg st diesel :wink: has virtually all the options - heated recaros, sat nav, 5 spoke alloys, privacy glass, bluetooth and parking sensors


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've always liked those. I also fancied an ST170 Focus before we ended up getting our Golf V5, but the Wife is too much of a badge snob to consider a Ford.

That works in your favour though. 4k for a car like that is peanuts.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> So LordG what spec does your 25 mpg st petrol have? My 45 mpg st diesel :wink: has virtually all the options - heated recaros, sat nav, 5 spoke alloys, privacy glass, bluetooth and parking sensors


yup all of the above with one additional - company fuel card


----------



## Scotty262 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah like these, company had an estate diesel ghia, couldn't belive the power I was quite surprised


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > So LordG what spec does your 25 mpg st petrol have? My 45 mpg st diesel :wink: has virtually all the options - heated recaros, sat nav, 5 spoke alloys, privacy glass, bluetooth and parking sensors
> ...


Nice put down :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

missile said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


yeah sorry about that Paul - was not meant to be (looking at my reply it could be read like that - was not meant to be)....but it does come with a fuel card - LOL


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new purchase fella  The ST220 is a fantastic car in almost every area and they usually have loads of kit in them too. I used to own a 2006 Performance Blue ST220 with 20k on it. Was lovely and I seriously regret letting go of her. First thing I did was go for a nice Milltek Catback exhaust. Filled the exhaust cut outs and let the V6 sing. They are too quiet one could argue so I would say get one of them ASAP. They have a lovely pop and burble on overrun too hmmm.

Don't expect massive gains from a remap. They mainly help with drive ability more than anything. Plus they add more low end torque too. Sure you noticed the ST220 likes to rev and pulls hard at the top end. So they are good to help balance things out. Anyway enjoy your new toy brother.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks GoTeamGb2012 (absolutely love your username!)

Yup I fully agree with all your comments, and I have been busy in getting the ST up to scratch. If anyone is interested, the next few updates will show what I have been up to....

*Specification*

purchased January 2013
Manufacturing Year: 2004
Mileage: 32,300
FSH
6 speed
Front Heated Black Recaro seats
Rear Heated Black Recaro seats
Sunroof
Parking Sensors
Climate & Air Conditioning
Cruise Control
Sony 6 CD
AUX-In (Ipod)
Xeons
Auto lights
Auto wipers
all alloys refurbished last year

Here is my plan / what I have done:

I really want to keep my girl OEM, with some minor changes. I want any changes to improve ride quality and my overall pleasure in driving my ST


Eibach springs - ordered from Tempest Ford, Lichfield.
Ford Part Number: 1132335 - done
Eibach part number is E10-35-004-02-22 - done
Front springs F11-35-004-02-VA - done
Rear springs F11-35-004-01-HA - done
Eibach 20mm spacers - done
Ford Focus ST225 brakes
Fully reconditioned brake Callipers - with Big Red - done
New Disks (undecided on make)
New Pads (undecided on make)
New Bradied Brake Lines
Milltek Exhaust - done


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

hmmm I thought I could cut&paste from my ST thread in here - but alas no [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If anyone is interested then my Progress Thread can be found here.....

http://www.mondeostoc.com/forums/topic/8233-lordgs-machine-silver-st220-progress-thread/


----------

